# Open spot



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE I MAY HAVE THE DAY OFF TUE ANYONE WANT TO GO OUT DIVING THE FORCAST DONT LOOK TO BAD
Tuesday
Hurricane conditions possible. East winds 30 to 40 knots with gusts to around 50 knots. Seas 15 to 21 feet building to 21 to 26 feet in the afternoon. Bays and coastal waterways very rough. Showers and thunderstorms.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Like I told Sea-R-cy, I'd really like to make it out with you, but I'm gonna take the yak out for some fishing. Thanks though!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I'll have to pass..


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like it would be an awesome time.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds good but I'm not sure, I was thinking about wading out and fishing for some Pompano.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

Sorry! I'll be making a shore dive.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

I would, but I am going fly fishing on my paddle board


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

DaBreeze said:


> I would, but I am going fly fishing on my paddle board


Haha, that's the best one yet!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

My wife and I would go, but I think she is a little wore out from her chum session this past Saturday.

The first pic below shows my wife kneeling bent over the rail, in the bottom left of the picture, chumming like a champ. I was down under with the other boats diver while these pics were taken. 


















In all honesty, some of the posts on this thread had me laughing my ass off.


----------

